# WHAT IS IT? WHATS IT WORTH?



## LORILYNNE (Jan 8, 2005)

HI I AM BRAND NEW AS A MEMBER TO THIS SITE ALTHOUGH I VISITED ALL THE TIME. I NOW HAVE SOMETHING INTERESTING I THINK TO ASK FOR ALL YOUR OPIONS AND KNOWLEDGE.    I PURCHASED  3000 FRUIT JARS. WOW I KNOW  . THE ESTATE THAT OF A FELLOW WHO NEVER MARRIED AND SPENT ALMOST HIS ENTIRE LIFE CANNING AND MAKING MOONSHINE. THE CELLAR FULL OF THOUSANDS OF JARS. SOME OF THE FOOD IS DATEING 1920'S (LABELED) (THIS WAS HIS MOTHERS HOME AS WELL) SO MOMS FOOD IS ALSO THERE 100 YEARS LATER. . I CAME UPON THIS ONE RATHER EARLY IN THE DUMPING AND CLEANING JAR PROCESS  THE JAR IS APPLE GREEN OR MAYBE A LIGHT SORTA NEON GREEN WITH BROWN SWIRLS ALL THROUGH IT. (I TRIED AND TRIED TO WASH THIS BROWN OUT) IT IS A QUART SIZE AND HAS A SMOOTH LIP .  THE ONLY WORD ON THIS JAR IS BALLL AND THE LAST L IS SORTA FLOPPED OVER  ALMOST SIDEWAYS. THE B OPEN ON THE BOTTOM APPEARS TO BE FANCY LIKE  A DOT ON THE BEGINNING OF EVERY LINE LIKE A DOT TO DOT SOMEWHAT EFFECT. VERY THIN WRITING THE BALL IS VERY FADED BUT CLEARLY SEEN.  LAST L CONNECTED UNDERSCORE.  NUMBER IS VII AND 5 DOTS (SOMETHING LIKE A BLIND PERSON WOULD USE TO READ) THE BOTTOM HAS A CIRCLE SOMEWHAT CENTERED BUT THE BOTTOM IS NOT EXACTLY FLAT LOOKS DEFORMED WAVY.  ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS JAR?  ITS VALUE? HOW TO GO ABOUT SALEING IT?   I ALSO FOUND 2 SMOKE COLORED ATLAS SAME SHAPED IS THIS OF VALUE? SO MANY ODD JARS NO INFORMATION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 THANK YOU IF YOU CAN HELP SO MUCH.   SINCERELY,   LORI


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Lori and welcome to the forum !
 Could you please post a pic or several pics of your Ball jar . It makes it much easier in identification and to verify that it isn't a reproduction. 
 I'd say from your description that the Brown ( Amber ) swirls are striations in the glass , and if they are ...... they won't wash out !
 Sounds like you have a very interesting jar ! And the forum would love to see a pic .
      Brian


----------



## LORILYNNE (Jan 8, 2005)

OH THANK YOU BRIAN I HAVE BEEN SITTING HERE WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO HELP. I WAS OFFERED A AMOUNT OF MONEY  FOR IT . I DID NOT REPLY I TRIED TO POST A PHOTO AND IT SAID  FILE TO BIG HOW DO I DO THAT .  I WANT EVERYONE TO SEE THIS MY EMAIL IS BURNING UP ON IT. I NEED HONEST HELP.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi again Lori ,
  You have to reduce the size of your pic and make sure you are checking the box that says " Embed picture in post " .  You can go to the Help section of this forum and get info that might help you.  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Uploading_a_Picture/m_4115/tm.htm
   Your Ball jar could be quite valuable and if you can get some pics posted that would help greatly in identification.... pics of the lip , base , and overall view of the jar. 
   And if you can't get any help on the forum I can send you an email address of a Jar collector that will be able to help you for sure.   Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's some pics of Lori's Ball Jar she sent me. She couldn't get them to download to the forum .... so here they are for all you jar experts ...... she needs some help with value. Fruit Jars are not my field of expertise , so I will leave this up to the forum members.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2005)

The base of Her jar .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2005)

The Ball embossing.


----------



## woody (Jan 8, 2005)

According to  theRed Book of Fruit Jars
 this jar is worth between $50-250 in either a olive  green/amber swirls.
 Intensity of the color dictates the value.

 Jar # 193


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 13, 2005)

The circle on the bottom is an Owens machine mark, the roman numeral VII is a mold number.  The color seems to be fairly intense, with distinct amber striations.  IF the color in your first photo is accurate, I would estimate this jar at about $100, I'd like it at $150 with stronger embossing.


----------

